
Show HN: A platform for the longest-lasting products in the world - hubraumhugo
https://www.buyforlifeproducts.com/
======
xq3000
So, here is a crazy thought:

This basically looks like a list with votes and comments.

Why not pivot it into a _generic_ service for creating such lists?

~~~
hubraumhugo
It just looks like a list with votes and comments because it is still an
early-stage side project. The "list" should eventually grow to a community-
platform like ProductHunt.

However, that's an interesting idea. Can you think of any other communities
that would use such a platform/list as a service? I could imagine topic-
specific sites like one for video-games, cars, etc.

